# Urijah Faber sig request



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

My first sig!

Ok I would like to have 2 pictures on this sig.

On the right side

http://i.cdn.turner.com/si/multimed...s.turned.mma.fighters/images/urijah-faber.jpg

I would like this one kind of grayed out in color.

Then on the left I would like

http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/Urijah.jpg

And this in normal color.

On the bottom (title)- The California Kid

* i would like the sig to look something like this http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/61103-sig-request-i-will-rep.html

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll get you something. :thumbsup:.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry realized the link of the sig i wanted it to look like wasnt right. it was this one 

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/61050-sig-request-mousasi.html


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey dude, is it okay if I use another image than the one provided where he is holding the belts? It's just that the image is quite difficult to render.
Sorry if I have been a bit slow with this request, it's just that I have beeen busy of late.

EDIT: Never mind.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

its fine if you need to use a different image. no biggie.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hey how is the sig coming? not trying to rush you or anything, just wanted to see how it was coming.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, sorry dude, apologies for the lateness, I have been very busy lately.

I'll make you something cut out, I have already made the render.

Again, really sorry for being late.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

no problem at all. i understand i work and have classes so i know how it goes. take your time im in no hurry.:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

you know if that picture gives you trouble you could always put it in the middle and then put two pictures of faber fighting in the background on each side. if that makes it easier.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

There ya go mate:










If you dont like it, I'll just whip up another one for you. I won't be offended, I am a beginner.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Pretty solid sig, man, good job.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

that is sick man!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: but it says the file is too large to put in my sig. what do i do about that?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Go to:

www.tinypic.com 

Download the sig, then upload it into that website, take the code that is marked for forum use(it'll tell you which one is for forums), copy the exact code and paste it into your sig area in your profile.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Or if Tinypic doesn't work, use Photobucket, or ImageShack. :thumb02:.

I am glad you liked it, it didn't exactly stick with the style you described, so I am not sure whether you would have liked it or not.


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> My first sig!
> 
> Ok I would like to have 2 pictures on this sig.
> 
> ...


God I hope your a girl


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GrabthemCakes said:


> God I hope your a girl


what?



Evil Ira said:


> Or if Tinypic doesn't work, use Photobucket, or ImageShack. :thumb02:.
> 
> I am glad you liked it, it didn't exactly stick with the style you described, so I am not sure whether you would have liked it or not.


yeah its awesome. i have to wait to get home to do it. my work computer shows the picture as a red x. i saw it last night though and its awesome.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ok another question. i have the picture in my sig now, how do i make it so it is centered rather than off to the side?


----------

